# Laparoscopic equivalent for CPT 44144???



## dovejsd (Nov 2, 2011)

My physician performed CPT 44144, except that he did it laparoscopically, not open.  Most of the CPT codes in this section have a note that states (For laparoscopic procedure, use #####) but that note is not on this CPT.  Any ideas???


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 2, 2011)

You will need to use an unlisted code if the one you need is not there.  Some will say to use the 52 modifier on the open procedure , however my surgeons tell me that is incorrect as they use more time and expertise for laparoscopic procedures, in otherwords they are easier they are harder.  So the best advice I can give is to use an unlisted code.


----------



## dovejsd (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information - that helps!
Julie


----------

